# lab. retriever club



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

early, but any news yet.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Open is a triple with hen pheasants. That is all I know.

Aaron*


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

First series very tight triple.

First bird is medium distance retired hen pheasant, long retired duck (super tight to medium pheasant), hen pheasant flyer across water.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Anyone know what's happening at the *Q*?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open update.

the work is getting worse with wind picking up 20+ mph north wind. hen pheasant flyer is killing a lot of the dogs. (I am not at the trial. this is text info.)


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

3 p.m. Open has gotten really hard now. Lots of failures and pickups. It is a very good test...just hard to do.

6:20 p.m. Stopped with 16 dogs left to run.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Q Placements (from memeory)

1st #9
2nd #12
3rd #30
4th #24

RJ #6
Jams
8,15,16


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bustin' said:


> Q Placements (from memeory)
> 
> 1st #9
> 2nd #12
> ...


1st- Benelli Take Your Best Shot Douglas Peterson Tim Landecker 
2nd- 12 Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole wayne anderson Wayne Anderson
3rd Zanjero Steven Bray Steven Bray 
4th- 24 Green Havens Maximum Range Robbie Knutson Robbie Knutson
RJ-
Pheasant Flusher Britnie Sugar Bill Berning Bill Berning/Rick Stawski 
JAMS:
8 Stellars Roughneck Rian Burkes Dave Davis 
15 Triple T's Hi-Hat Express MH Diane Dietz Tim Landecker/Stewart Dietz 
16 Annie`s Realdeal Dotter jim & mary watts Jim Watts


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

This was the first judging assignment for me, and had great pleasure enjoying the fine dog work at the Q!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

any open callbacks ???


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

No Open or Am news?

kg


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*12 back to the fourth tomorrow in the open....sorry no numbers.

Aaron*


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Just read on another thread that Jeff Schuett won the AM!!! This qualifies Jeff and Nate for the National AM!!!!


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Amateur Places

First #24
Second #10
Third #22
Fourth #28
RJ #13
Jams #4, #18, #44

Jack


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

junbe said:


> Amateur Places
> 
> First #24/Nate & Jeff Schuett
> Second #10/Percy & Steve Bray
> ...


Way to go Jeff & Nate--a much deserved trip to the Nat'l Am!! Congrats Steve, Gary, Lorraine and everyone.

The Open ran a third blind yesterday afternoon to get to the 12 that are back for water marks this a.m.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Jeff!

Aaron*


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations to Benny, Sport and Tim Landecker's team in the Q. Great job guys!


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Bustin' said:


> This was the first judging assignment for me, and had great pleasure enjoying the fine dog work at the Q!


 
And you are still breathing!!!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

OPEN:

1st - Scott Dewey / Yukon
2nd - Gary Unger / Rough
3rd - Dave Rorem / Reggi
4th - Dave Rorem (not sure who)

Congratulations to all, especially the Rock River Retrievers crew! That is around 24 points on Yukon since September! Congrats to Scott & Chuck & MaryJane!

JS


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrats Scott, Chuck, Mary Jane!


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

who got 4th? and any jams


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Way to go Scott and Yukon! You are both having a great year.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

JS said:


> OPEN:
> 
> 1st - Scott Dewey / Yukon Schweikert
> 2nd - Gary Unger / Rough Unger (believe he also placed in Am)
> ...


Congrats to all.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Ann ....


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

JS said:


> OPEN:
> 
> 1st - Scott Dewey / Yukon
> 2nd - Gary Unger / Rough
> ...


Wow! what a great line up! Congrats to Yukon, brother Rough! and Reggie!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to the Rock River Crew, Scott as well as Chuck and Mary Jane! Also congratz to Bob and Ann!

Aaron*


----------

